# Best morel recipes?



## Hunt4shrooms (Apr 21, 2021)

I'd like to start a conversation on everyone's procedure to eat morelsi found some yellows yesterday ( first ones ever and want to use them before they go bad)
How you clean/ store/ cook them?
Thanks fellas


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Hunt4shrooms - check out *"Mushroom Dinner Pics and Recipes *under Forums. Forums is where each state is listed separately and Mushroom Dinner Pics and Recipes has a standing equal to the states in the newsletter site structure.

Then choose* Morel Dinner Pics & Recipes *if you are interested in Morel Mushrooms specifically. You will see separate listings for the top 10-12 mushroom types.

Add your favorite recipe or just see what others have liked and posted.

*Happy Hunting!*


----------



## Hunt4shrooms (Apr 21, 2021)

Ok, how do I tell that the yellows have gone bad?( I did find one that either was knocked over by a deer or naturally fell over and it was darker colored than rest and when I picked up it was very soft so I left it(wondering if I should have moved it to spread spores?)


----------

